# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  مايكروسوفت أوفيس 2016 مفعل وتنصيب صامت

## الميكاوين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بين أيديكم برنامج مايكروسوفت أوفيس 2016 مفعل تلقائياً ويتم تنصيبه بشكل صامت 
اوفيس 2016 مفعل تنصيب صامت للنواتين 
64 بت ( x64 ) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
32 بت ( x86 ) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## gado

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## loda

جزاك الله خير

----------


## زعيم الوطن

جزاك الله خير

----------


## tareq1978

السلام عليكم 
شكرا

----------


## al_ostaz_y2k

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## chatt55

مشكور على البرنامج

----------


## omren

goodhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## alge_math

تمام وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## meteoritea

شكر الله لك، موضوع متميز

----------

